# plural de palavras terminadas em -l



## -REINA-

Oi! sou nova, moro em Buenos Aires, Argentina e estou estudando português do Brasil Tenho prova amanhá.
Por gentileza, alguém me poderia dizer a regra do plural nesta palavra:

MAL

eu pergunto porque tenho para min que as palavras terminadas em "al" no plural mudan a "ais"

Obrigada


----------



## Lusitania

o Plural de mal é males.

Não te preocupes, no início é confuso por serem idiomas tão semelhantes.

Abraços

Boa sorte


----------



## Jingles

Oi, Reina!
na verdade essa palavra é uma exceção, com o plural feito em -es em vez de -ais (MALES).
Mas a maioria do plural das palavras terminadas em -al realmente termina em -ais, como: 
CASAL - CASAIS
DEDAL - DEDAIS

Bjs,
Jingles


----------



## -REINA-

Muito obrigada !!!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

São raríssimas as palavras portuguesas com terminação _-l_ que formam plural com _-les_. Consta que, além de "mal -> males", somente "cônsul -> cônsules" está enquadrada nesse caso. Todas as demais formam plural com _-ais _(generais, plurais, carnavais).


----------



## -REINA-

Don Casmurro muito obrigada !
Hoje é a prova, tomara seja tudo bem.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Boa tarde.

Acho que é o mesmo que mil, seu prural não termina em *eis* ou *ais*, é miles. Isso por se você quiser saber mais adiante sobre o assunto. No entanto devo dizer que tenho ouvido mais, milhares.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Outsider

Toda a gente diz "milhares" para o plural. Nunca ouvi "miles" (nem "mis") em português.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Toda a gente diz "milhares" para o plural. Nunca ouvi "miles" (nem "mis") em português.


 
Ummm de ouvir pois não, quase nada tenho ouvido, quase tudo tenho lido nesse meu potuguês. Nem sequer milhares, mas lido sim, e muito mais que miles. Talvez é para variar:

Miles de pessoas.
Miles de eleitores.

Li até em post feitos aqui. Esses daí são do google: Miles de pessoas.


----------



## Outsider

Talvez seja um brasileirismo. Em Portugal, nunca ouvi dizer "miles".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Talvez seja um brasileirismo. Em Portugal, nunca ouvi dizer "miles".


No Brasil, eu tampouco.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Talvez seja portunholismo.


----------



## Outsider

Talvez...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Dei uma olhada nos sites localizados pelo Google em que aparece "miles de pessoas". Quase todos são galegos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Dom Casmurro said:


> Dei uma olhada nos sites localizados pelo Google em que aparece "miles de pessoas". Quase todos são galegos.


Quase todos, sim. Mas como essa menina não quer ficar como uma mentirosa, retiro o dito, para evitar problemas com a galera. E verdade é mais usado milhares.

Ahh esse não é galego, e bom tinha esquecido falar que alguns dos de google estavam em galego:



> Hoje eu canto para miles e miles de pessoas durante o ano todo aqui na Grande Florianópolis, pelo sul do Estado, planalto e oeste. Já ultrapassou as fronteiras do Rio Grande, Santa Catarina e Paraná.


daqui



> Miles de pessoas passaram o dia na praia, a grande maioria deles Carioca e Brasileiros...


 Não posso colocar fonte. (palavrões)


----------



## Alandria

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Quase todos, sim. Mas como essa menina não quer ficar como uma mentirosa, retiro o dito, para evitar problemas com a galera. E verdade é mais usado milhares.
> 
> Ahh esse não é galego, e bom tinha esquecido falar que alguns dos de google estavam em galego:
> 
> daqui
> 
> Não posso colocar fonte. (palavrões)


 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuñol_riverense


----------



## Carlospalmar

Outsider said:


> Toda a gente diz "milhares" para o plural. Nunca ouvi "miles" (nem "mis") em português.


 
Então como se diz? ---- de pessoas, ----- de turistas visitam as praias todos os anos, etc. --- de pessoas ficaram desabrigadas depois da enchente.   Em Portugual ou no Brasil? Fiquei com a curiosidade. 
Obrigado

Cumprimentos

C.


----------



## Outsider

> Milhares de pessoas, milhares de turistas visitam as praias todos os anos, etc.
> Milhares de pessoas ficaram desabrigadas depois da enchente.
> Em Portugual ou no Brasil? Fiquei com a curiosidade.


----------



## Vanda

Carlospalmar said:


> Então como se diz? ---- de pessoas, ----- de turistas visitam as praias todos os anos, etc. --- de pessoas ficaram desabrigadas depois da enchente. Em Portugual ou no Brasil? Fiquei com a curiosidade.
> Obrigado
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> C.


 
Milhares de pessoas, milhares de turistas visitam.... Milhares de pessoas ficaram desabrigadas...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Creio que não devi ter proposto portunholismos, sabia sobre a linguagem por isso dos meninos que falam ser nativos dessa língua, esse tipo de meninos apareceram por aqui sempre, até nos primeiros posts do fórum.

Para evitar mais más interpretações, e pra não ficar como ignorante vou corrigir aí: talvez seja portu-espanholismos. Fui muito rápido e escrevi portunholismo, mas não estou a referir-me a uma palavra dentro de dita língua, mas sim a uma resultado de uma mistura entre espanhol e português.

Estefanía.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Creio que não devia ter proposto portunholismos, sabia da linguagem por isso (?) dos meninos que falam ser nativos dessa língua, esse tipo de meninos apareceram por aqui sempre, até nos primeiros posts do fórum.


Não entendi, Estefanía...



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Para evitar mais más interpretações, e pra não ficar por ignorante vou corrigir aí: talvez seja portu-espanholismos. Fui muito rápida e escrevi portunholismo, mas não estou a referir-me a uma palavra dentro de dita língua, mas sim a uma resultado de uma mistura entre espanhol e português.


"Portunholismo" está bem. Entendeu-se perfeitamente, embora neste caso, ao que parece, seja mais um galeguismo.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Creio que não devia ter proposto portunholismos, sabia da linguagem por isso (?) dos meninos que falam ser nativos dessa língua, esse tipo de meninos apareceram por aqui sempre, até nos primeiros posts do fórum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não entendi, Estefanía...
> 
> Verdadeiramente não queria entrar mais em polêmica, mas vamos lá:
> 
> Só quis dizer que já conhecia a linguagem porque aqui tem vários senhores e senhoras que dizem ser nativos dela, e tudo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para evitar mais más interpretações, e pra não ficar por ignorante vou corrigir aí: talvez seja portu-espanholismos. Fui muito rápida e escrevi portunholismo, mas não estou a referir-me a uma palavra dentro de dita língua, mas sim a uma resultado de uma mistura entre espanhol e português.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Portunholismo" está bem. Entendeu-se perfeitamente, embora neste caso, ao que parece, seja mais um galeguismo.
Click to expand...

 
Bom... 

Muito obrigada pelas correções aí Ousider, enquanto mais rápido escrevo, é pior... sou péssima. 

Cumprimentos.

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------



## Lusitania

Pois eu já ouvi "Miles" aliás no Algarve as pessoas do campo dizem coisas destas, até há uma anedota de dois algarvios que foram ver os rolling stones a Lisboa, mas como não encontraram o caminho para Lisboa, esconderam-se e apareceram no dia seguinte nos locais do costume (Cafés, bares) e quando lhes perguntaram como tinha sido o concerto respondem:
- 'Tava tã chêo, tã chêo, má de miles de gente (Estava tão cheio, tão cheio, mais de milhares de pessoas)
E o outro algarvio responde:
- Má de Miles?! Má de cem!!! (Mais de milhares?! Mais de cem!!!"

Claro que a anedota terá outras variantes, aviso já à navegação que a sua exportação para o Brasil só será possível senão for sobre Portugueses  (Sim, nós sabemos  )

Não é correcto dizer miles, mas há quem diga e como já existe um dicionário de algarvio, qualquer dia estamos lá com Mirandeses numa terceira língua oficial


----------

